
Make Your Own Miniature Linux Laptop for Less Than $100 - Walkman
http://lifehacker.com/make-your-own-miniature-linux-laptop-for-less-than-100-1788535462
======
yellowapple
Actual details: [http://n-o-d-e.net/post/152643238256/how-to-create-the-
diy-1...](http://n-o-d-e.net/post/152643238256/how-to-create-the-diy-100-mini-
ubuntu-laptop)

I'd be interested in knowing if the resulting Ubuntu installation could be
upgraded to something more modern. The instructions seem to rely on a rather
old non-LTS version.

